
Show HN: Supportive – Guided Conversations for Love and Friendship - andrewthebold
http://supportive.app/
======
andrewthebold
Hi HN,

We made Supportive as a tool to help foster quality time with your partner and
friends. It's a guided conversation, meaning there's a narrator that takes you
through a talk with a partner, adding advice on relationships, meditation, and
more. It's not always about not knowing what to talk about — sometimes, it's
about creating the right space for it.

We've been working on this for six months now, and have been constantly
surprised by how much this simple audio experience changes people's
perceptions on friendship and love.

I thought Supportive was relevant to HN because a couple of days ago, a
NYTimes article [1] was posted about how our relationships have dramatically
changed over the past couple of decades. I feel like I've been seeing more and
more articles on the subject, particularly with the recent/ongoing backlash
towards social media.

I've been a lurker for a long time, but am excited to share something. Happy
to take any questions, feedback, etc! :-)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17059237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17059237)

